
Git 1.8.2 released  - dfc
https://git.kernel.org/cgit/git/git.git/commit/?id=239222f587ed06f96d90dd71c66d80a2b1e3dc9f
======
dfc
Release notes:
[https://git.kernel.org/cgit/git/git.git/plain/Documentation/...](https://git.kernel.org/cgit/git/git.git/plain/Documentation/RelNotes/1.8.2.txt?id=239222f587ed06f96d90dd71c66d80a2b1e3dc9f)

------
habitue

      * "git submodule" started learning a new mode to integrate with the
       tip of the remote branch (as opposed to integrating with the commit
       recorded in the superproject's gitlink).
    

I'd love to know more about this. Can a submodule track a branch now? Or are
they just saying there is some preliminary work done in that direction?

~~~
js2
The change makes it easier to update submodules to their upstreams:

[https://github.com/git/git/commit/06b1abb5bd38b3cb1972907b05...](https://github.com/git/git/commit/06b1abb5bd38b3cb1972907b059c7f95a197a7a5#L1R239)

~~~
boundlessdreamz
So the submodule version information can now be decoupled from the
superproject?

~~~
js2
That's not how I read it. This just lets you more easily update submodules to
their upstreams. You still need to commit the updated submodules in the super
project. e.g.:

    
    
      $ cd /path/to/superproject
      $ git submodule update --remote [path/to/submodule]
      $ git add path/to/submodule
      $ git commit -m "update submodule to latest upstream"

------
msoad
I like this one:

    
    
        * The patterns in .gitignore and .gitattributes files can have **/,
       as a pattern that matches 0 or more levels of subdirectory.
       E.g. "foo/**/bar" matches "bar" in "foo" itself or in a
       subdirectory of "foo".
    

And this one: "git check-ignore" command to help debugging .gitignore files
has been added.

